# Oera Linda Introduction (Jan Ott Interview)



## dreamtime (Dec 25, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Lo8bZIacgA_
​
So great to see Jan Ott trying to bring together Oera Linda with chronology criticism. This kind of holistic thinking will bring us forward.

I haven't read the Oera Linda book myself yet, but when I discussed the Oera Linda briefly with someone who looked into it, the timeline seemed a bit off to me, and I also don't find it plausible that stories like this can survive thousands of years.


----------



## moyal (Aug 19, 2022)

The _Codex Oera Linda ~ full sized Edition_ was now released:
-> Codex Oera Linda ~ full size edition - Oera Linda Foundation


----------



## JanOtt (Aug 22, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> (...) I also don't find it plausible that stories like this can survive thousands of years.​


Gunnar Heinsohn in a recent interview estimated that between 600 BCE and 1000 CE there will actually have passed a mere ca. 700 years. If that is correct, the initial Book of Adela Followers will have been compiled ca. 1700 years ago (in stead of 2600), the later parts ca. 1000 years ago. The copy would date from 1255 CE (copyist letter of instruction). There is no plausible theory about its alleged recent creation.


----------

